# au secours, j'ai perdu une icône



## alpha281189 (26 Décembre 2006)

voila ca ne fait que 3 semaines que j'ai mon mac et j'ai été tanté de changer les icones je suis assez content du résultat cependant par mégarde j'ai changé l'icone u dossier générique et je n'arive absoluent pas a la retrouver j'ai deja essayé de aire pomme + i pour que s'affiche l'étique du dossier et de suprimer l'icone existante mais cela ne marche pas j'ai également essayé de télécharger candybar pour remtrre l'icone précédente mais al encore j'ai pas plus de résultat ;
je m'en remet donc a vos connaissances , c'est mon ultime recours ou alors si vous savez ou télécharger les icones originales de mac os x 10.4 afin de retrouver l'icone originale du dossier générique ca serait peut etre une solution 
merci d'avance


----------



## miz_ici (26 Décembre 2006)

Salut
Une recherche t'aurais permis de ne pas avoir a ouvrir un nouveau sujet et surtout de trouver reponse a ta question bien plus rapidement : voila un lien http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=155892&highlight=icone+originale
Bonne lecture.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

[mode ironie on ]Aaaah voil&#224; un fil comme on les aime 
titre clair et  explicatif [mode ironie off]

A propos
autre fil interessant sur ce probl&#232;me 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/announcement.php?f=12&a=55

(miz_ici   t'as &#233;t&#233; sympa sur ce coup  )


----------



## miz_ici (26 Décembre 2006)

C'est mon soucis j'suis un mec TROP simpa :rateau:  
On m'a tellement aidé sur ce forum que je suis obligé de rendre la pareille aux autres:rateau:


----------



## bompi (27 Décembre 2006)

Notons de surcro&#238;t que ce fil se sentirait plus au chaud dans le sous-forum "Custo".
Il y court ...


----------

